# Newbie just caught the target shooting bug



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

*Welcome to AT*

Let me just start by saying welcome to AT and I hope you will enjoy this sport as much a we all do on here. Any questions you have just post them and I'm sure someone will be able to help you out. I hope you and you gf enjoy shooting together. As for the bow you said you are going to use. It does look like a warhorse. I have one something like it but you can find a much better bow that will be much more forgiving and shootable for a very good price. Shoot the old warhorse for a while but save up a couple hundred dollars and you will be able to get a pretty descent bow for that then you can start accesorising with sight mount,peep sight,hand-held release. These little accesories will help you hit your targets much more accurately. But just enjoy the art of archery for a while. If you have any questions you can PM me and I will try to get you an accurate answer. Well gotta go for now but like I said have fun buddy.

Frank


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT. Hope you enjoy the fun.


----------



## Harley70 (Aug 25, 2005)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks!!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Welcome... once you get the bug, you're hooked!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## idrednek (Feb 9, 2007)

welcome to at. hope u enjoy archery as much aswe all do>
:tea:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------

